# What Do you Drive



## Campervanman (Jan 22, 2006)

Just wondering what you look for in a Recreational Vehicle ( Motor home / camper ) and why ?

We drive a Coach Built over cab 4 berth 1987. We am not impressed with the modern plastic ones produced today. We also wonder if the vehicals produced today will stand the test of time especially in the coach built sector. 

We started off with a van conversion but rapidly moved up to a coach built. enjoying the extra room. I personally like the older van due to its simplicity in servicing, My partner like the individuality the older vehicles portray. 


T&J


----------



## cas (Jan 22, 2006)

hello there,

I have recently downsized from a merc 407 van converted into a camper to a starcraft, I think i still prefer Big Bertha (the 407) but Hizzy (starcraft) is more practical as I use him as my main vehical.


----------



## JohnSandyWhite (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi *Campervanman*. We started off with Tents, then Caravans. Then onto our first Motorhome or Campervan as everyone calls them. A  1989 Autohomes Frontier based on a Transit. Next came our first RV. A 1988 Chevrolet Coachmen Classic 32ft with basement storage. We decided to update to a more modern one a 1993 Gulfstream Crown Regis 30ft with smaller basement storage. We found it was not big enough for all the things we had in the Coachmen. So. We have just returned from the USA (did a tour first) and are awaiting the shipping of our new-to-us 1996 Newmar Mountain Aire 38ft with basement storage and a slide out. I hope Sandy doesn't manage to fill this up too soon, because the only step left is a 40ft. Maybe we ought to get a Double Decker and convert that instead.  :lol:


----------



## double decker (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Campervanman,We have a T4 VW hightop,I would like something a little bigger (if that makes sense)but the wife loves it,just the two of us so its easy to use,its our first Camper and have put 23000 miles on it in 2 years,not all camping trips,I would like to convert the New Sprinter thats about to come out but for now the T4 will have to do,Gerry


----------



## Eirebus (Feb 21, 2006)

and we have a VW T3 hightop...


----------



## Pat P (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi we have a Hymer 544 and can not fault it. We are, however planning to full time in two years. Meantime we would love to hear any comments from full timers both good and bad about their choice of motorhome and any other tips.
regards
Pat P


----------



## draaiorgel (Feb 22, 2006)

*Hi T&J and all,
We started with a type 2 VW rising roof Dormobile, great in warm weather but that side hinging roof could be cold at nights.
Then we got a Hannomag 2.2D high top with Mercedes badges, Merc. had just taken them over at the time it was built we got it when it was 3 years old and had it for 14 yes 14 years and it was still a very good van when we sold it.
Next was a Merc 307 D hightop our best luxury van up till then, unfortunately after 4 years with it I had to sell to raise cash for another venture, which entirely took over my life for 10 years. (No van)
Now we have started at the bottom again our present van is a 1992 Talbot engined 1.9D Peugeot badged Autosleeper Harmony 23,500 miles on the clock just run in for us and only uses half a litre of oil a year. The chassis is like a 3 year old and body and paintwork looks 5 year old. 
Reckon this'll last us till we can afford another Merc.

With friendly greetings,
Ian*


----------



## SixWheels (Feb 23, 2006)

Ours is a Hymer Camp55 coachbuilt and is perfect for us... well, nearly perfect anyway... increasing the GVW from 2.8t to 3.1t would make it spot-on.
It's a '93 model and the 2.5td fiat motor never misses a beat, the fixtures and fittings are all of a very high quality and it's warm and comfortable. There's enough internal space for the two of us, though a bit more space would always be useful it's certainly not essential.
If I could make any changes to it I would add a couple of feet in length (just for that bit of useful extra space) and increase the GVW to allow us to carry a bit more weight - cycles & kayaks & generator & water & food & clothes & on it goes until there's no available payload left


----------



## beejay (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi All, Our present M/home is the 1997 410 Compass Drifter LE. on the Ducato chassis, which is our 2nd. one since swapping from  caravans which we had for about 20yrs. The first M/home was an old VW Autotrail Cree. with a naturally aspirated diesel eng. which died a death on the tiniest of inclines, but it was a very quiet van on the road, no rattles & bangs. Now the Drifter is altogether very different. plenty of rattles & bangs, but It'll shift like the blazes with the 2.5 TD Fiat eng. & returns around 26mpg. I've lost count of the mods I've fitted, but I like to customise vehicles I own, to add to our creature comforts.

Stay safe

BeeJay


----------



## irenerobbie (Feb 25, 2006)

i'm startin' to enjoy this postin' stuff. im new to the chat room and vans.i impulse bought my van, a toyota hiace convertion by devon.i was going to buy a house but decided that i'd be happier with a van. the elevating roof  is a bonus  for me as it lets me still sneek under the height restrictors,does anyone feel that there are more of these now,or am i just taking note. now,. the elevating roof is obviously colder but i managed -5deg.c a few weeks ago and survived without loosing any fingers or toes to frost bight.


----------



## draaiorgel (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hi Irene,
Well, the bonus of a van instead of the house is, different scenery to wake up to in the morning anytime you feel like it.
Holidays at a moments notice and no need to book also if you don't like a place, move on to the next place until your happy. Another bonus is you never need to back track to get to the camp site.

I'm sure you'll get a lot of enjoyment out of your Toyota Devon, we did with our old VW Dormobile. (and still do with our present van)
A good sleeping bag a hot water bottle and a wee nip (but be careful and remember the law)of what takes your fancy works well in a rising roof.

Happy weekends away,
Ian*


----------



## irenerobbie (Feb 25, 2006)

hi ian, thought i was gettin' better at  this but i just printed a reply on the wrong thread, put it on previous one. i'll keep on practicing,irene


----------



## roifromnwales (Feb 25, 2006)

i think most know ours
a bedford cf ex ambulance conversion with a 3.3 ltr straight 6 Holden lump
we did the conversion ourselves and are happy with her. [even thos we have a lot of probs with spares


----------



## rodasrs (Feb 26, 2006)

h34r: mines a dodgy old bedford cf with a ci autohomes rear only been owt once to trough of bowland no hassle nice and warm just sorted roof leak exhaust fell off bits of trim falling off and the thing stands me at 1200 :blink:  quid just hoping to get a good year out of it and see if i enjoy camping as this is my first van and we three kids its makes a cheap holiday if all goes will get my self a better example next year bedford again i think but with better rear rs


----------



## roifromnwales (Feb 27, 2006)

caught you rodasrs.... i shall tell em all on the beddy site what you said about your beddy  lol
yep it's me again


----------



## rodasrs (Feb 28, 2006)

hi again fella cheers for telling me abt this site gunna try the slaidburn spot on my next outing as seen here ! when i get round to bodging on my new middlebox exhaust on ppl stare enough with out her sounding like a tank lol


----------



## beejay (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi All, My last post to Campervanman's "What do you drive" was to say I drive the 2.5 Fiat Ducato based, Compass Drifter LE Merit. Well I don't anymore. We've changed to a 2003  2.8 HDI Auto-Sleepers Executive SE, last week, to be precise. We decided to down-size to the Exec. having seen a few out & about they looked very a nice unit, though compact. We tried the onboard services out last week up at Glasson Dock, just for the day, & we're fairly pleased with it, even though it is a lot more compact than the enormous Drifter. Alas, it's gone in today for a few warranty jobs. Nothing serious. Cruise Control only working up to 63mph, leak at waste water drain fitting (I was going to fix that, but seeing as it was going in !!!) & Drivers door Dead-Lock a bit iffy. All in all we're happy with the swap, just need to get used to the smaller habitation space.

Stay Safe

BeeJay


----------



## DonnaMc (Mar 22, 2006)

hello, i'm a newbie.

we bought a 2005 bessacar e495 last year for a 6 month trip abroad and came home with a 3 page list of problems!!!!  the Fiat part of the van is a dream, not a single fault but the rest phah!!! don't even get me started!!! light fittings fell out the ceiling, blinds fell off the wall, floods, shower tray rattling, shelves falling out, steps collapsed under me (i'm deffinately not over weight),  we purchased air conditioning for almost £2,000 which flooded us on 4 different occasions, albeit thats not the vans fault. plus a huge list longer than my arm of other problems.

We purchased such a large van with the intention of having a family (am now happy to say a little on is on the way) and once we finally get everything fixed that should'nt have needed fixed in the first place we will have all we need for our growing family.   If we take the dining table out there will be room for a travel cot   and there is plenty storage space for all we will need.  Its a six berth but I wouldnt reccomend actually having 6 people sleep in it as its just not feesable.

Although we've had all these problems with the camper, I soooo love the lifestyle and love camping its deffinately not put me off, I'd just buy second hand next time and I think an older van is a reliable van.

Donna


----------



## 406tm (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a Hymer C524 which I full time in.


----------



## Pat P (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi 406tm

any tips on full timing? We have a Hymer B544 at the moment. We think it will be ok for full timing with just us two fifty somethings and the two dogs and perhaps the cat..... What do you think?

Pat P


----------



## JohnSandyWhite (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi *Pat P*. We started off with a little camper for touring around in. When we went Full-Timing, we bought a 32ft US Motorhome, then 18 months ago bought another 30ft US Motorhome that turned out to be not BIG enough. We now have a 1996 Newmar Mountain Aire 38ft with slide-out. Sandy has already managed to fill every Nook & Cranny. Looks like the next step is a 40 footer.


----------



## carebear (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi all. 
 We have a Kontiki 655. bought it Oct 04, just passed first MOT TODAY, this is our 5th van in many years travelling. had caravans previous. Havent got the confidence to drive this van much, drove all our others.  <_< 
Carebear


----------



## Horney (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Newbie here and here is my van. A 1988 VW T25 Panel van.












Myself and my future wife will be touring the westcountry in it over the begining of august on our honeymoon. I need to pull my finger out and build an interior for it asap!

Nick


----------



## irenerobbie (Apr 5, 2006)

hi nick, great van. could i suggest as 1st addition some classy curtains ,always good for  honeymoon trips.


----------



## roifromnwales (Apr 5, 2006)

what sort of place do you wild it JSW with a 38f'ter
must be a flamin big lay by lol h34r:


----------



## roifromnwales (Apr 5, 2006)

and croeso [welcome] horney


----------



## Little Kopit (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, I have a North American Toyota Tundra pick up truck with the littlest hardside camper you can find.  I can't stand up in it.  I almost can under the emergency vent, but not quite.  It's moulded fiberglass and that's why I picked.

As with all truck campers, this baby goes many places other types of vehicles won't go.  It's only 2wd, but it has great clearance.


----------



## cornelius (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## roifromnwales (Apr 6, 2006)

hi and croeso cornelius
is that your van? 

i had to build my own because my otherhalf is 6'2'' so i had to make an extra long bunk. it's based on an ex ambulance.
funny enough Lk the only place she can stand upright in that is under the roof vent [and only when it's open...]


----------



## Little Kopit (Apr 6, 2006)

Cornelius, I could see your demountable (truck camper to me) from 'the other computer', but I can't see it now.   :wacko: 

Roi, I can't stand up in mine, not because I'm so tall, but because mine is on the keep it simple principle.  It's little.


----------



## JohnSandyWhite (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roifromnwales_@Apr 5 2006, 10:01 PM
> *what sort of place do you wild it JSW with a 38f'ter
> must be a flamin big lay by lol h34r:*


  You could say so Roi:-

>> Parking Lot <<


----------



## cornelius (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Little Kopit_@Apr 6 2006, 09:50 PM
> * Cornelius, I could see your demountable (truck camper to me) from 'the other computer', but I can't see it now.   :wacko:
> 
> 
> *


 No problem here Lynne, I can still see the pics.  :huh:


----------



## clarkpeacock (Apr 8, 2006)

I drive this one
<--------

Arrgh - avatars have dissapeared!

Picture attached.....


----------



## dickie69 (May 15, 2006)

ours is a 91 fiat swift capri motorhome


----------



## monkeynut (Jun 1, 2006)

Mine  is  a converted VW T3  panel van  running a  1.9TDI
(stealth camper)
I was using a  Bedford Rascal  untill 6 months ago.. could hide  that  one  anywhere


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 4, 2006)

hi we have a talbot express autosleeper popup roof handy for all those hight barriers when i got it the tin worm had had a banquet on the lower panels but with new panels fitted she has been saved from the big camp site in the sky it has a 2ltr petrol engine 62000 miles and suprisingley quite economical to run just to say im new to this site but it is great for info keep lucky stay safe will be back


----------



## the-double-j (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi, coming from a completely different angle,we drive a nice 1998 VW T4 1200 2.5lt "day" van. It  has two side sliding doors with fixed tinted windows, two swivel captains front seats and three removable rear seats, sun roof above the rear seats. It is carpeted through to the back and has never been used as a commercial van.

When camping we use an awning to the side of the van, remove as many as the seats as possible then fix the bed in the back of the van.

This method means we can use the van as a big car during the week, then as a day van or camper on the weekends. 

Really great vehicle, we love it.


----------



## virgil (Jun 5, 2006)

Talbot Express 2.5TD pictured in the photo section!


----------



## silver (Jun 6, 2006)

This is mine
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v693/silver3/DSCF1446.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
not the most comfortable but it gets you amongst it


----------



## tokka (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi all,
Mine's a VW T4 with two singles or double.  
Not had it long but love it all the same.
Looking to go to festivals, meets, wildcamping and just go off whenever the fancy takes me.


----------



## knoxy (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi folks, we have a 1981 vw lt28 2lt petrol 4 berth. We bought it last year and have got the bug. We used to go holidays in static vans but wouldn't now. Going wild camping in a fortnight and can't wait. Two weeks of total freedom.


----------



## sagart (Jul 12, 2006)

AutoSleepers Topaz.....in the back garden


----------



## paulamy (Jul 18, 2006)

``````````ours is a 96 converted iveco 2.7 diesel,being used an ever such a lot this year


----------



## moerbeek (Jul 21, 2006)

double decker said:
			
		

> Hi Campervanman,We have a T4 VW hightop,I would like something a little bigger (if that makes sense)but the wife loves it,just the two of us so its easy to use,its our first Camper and have put 23000 miles on it in 2 years,not all camping trips,I would like to convert the New Sprinter thats about to come out but for now the T4 will have to do,Gerry


Hi DD,
W've got a Ford Rimor build in 1993. Having 6 places, using 4. Just as long as your bus, but a little weither. W've comfort, but my wife doesn't let me taking my coffeemachine with me on a long trip. Just a pitty. 
So your wife i s ride if she says you wait and keep this one. It travvels better than a big one. But we have to do it with 4 persons.
I think it's cheaper with that fan going to the mianland than with a big van.

greetings from Holland, Herman


----------



## Julie+Steven (Jul 22, 2006)

We are in the process of converting an LDV convoy 400 2.5 TD almost finished and quite excited about our first trip !


----------



## tinker (Jul 24, 2006)

Started 10 years ago, wilding it in a converted Transit. Then Moved onto a Bedford MJ 4x4 that got me everywhere. Have now chosen LDV 400 3.5t TD. In all that time have never been on a campsite.


***********************************
DO IT YOUR OWN WAY.


----------



## StIcKy (Jul 27, 2006)

*Old rides*

Bongo at the mo 

LDV400TD LWB ex British rail canteen wagon converted

Transit Autosleep conversion


----------



## StIcKy (Jul 27, 2006)

*sounds good*



			
				tinker said:
			
		

> Started 10 years ago, wilding it in a converted Transit. Then Moved onto a Bedford MJ 4x4 that got me everywhere. Have now chosen LDV 400 3.5t TD. In all that time have never been on a campsite.
> 
> 
> ***********************************
> DO IT YOUR OWN WAY.




Sounds good, where did you go?  Got any pics of the MJ?


----------



## flibbertigibbet (Aug 4, 2006)

I have an aircooled V.W. T25


----------



## tinker (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Sticky, go to http://www.fleetdata.co.uk/rally2002/bedford.html. Sixth row, middle picture. The living part was an ex British Rail T wagon. It was lovely, but had too many NiMBYS, dont want that here, move it on. Miss the old boy, can now get away with parking in a lot of towns, villages etc. Went everywhere you had enough courage to point it. Spent 4 years full-timing all over UK. Scotland, England, Wales. Climbed mountains in Wales. Byways, RUPPs, verges, laybys in England. Lowlands to the West Coast to Inverness in Scotland.


----------



## marmalade (Aug 11, 2006)

We have a hightop VW LT 28 it is a rough and ready home conversion and the worst paint job you have ever seen, kids laughed in the streets of the highlands, it has silver handpainted lower 1/3 a pink and red above with blue and orange stripe going all the way round, the original dutch sign writing is still visible under silver patches on the red. The interior is all wood with a 6 x 8 bed. It has a 2.4, 6 cylinder deisel and sounds like a tractor. WE LOVE IT.


----------



## atchisong (Aug 11, 2006)

*1990 Vw Lt 2.8d*

We're tourists who bought this very used, home converted van in Utrecht to use for 4.5 months and consign for resale.  After some initial hiccups it seems to be running well , tho it may have 300000 km on the odometer if that had enough digits.. getting 11-12 km per liter, over 30 mpg , tho at the very low speeds that we use as we are rarely on dual carriagway. Short wheelbase makes it easier to turn around to correct naviagation errors which are frequent , at 5m it fits in a normal parking spot,, and usually not surcharged on ferries..


----------



## sea lion (Aug 12, 2006)

A friend was telling me of a a couple he met whose camper was a tatty looking horse box lorry. Drop the tail gate and behind were patio doors with a palace behind. 

Turns out this guy does a lot of wild camping and if anyone sees a horsebox at the side of the road, they don't give it a second look. A nice posh motorhome however.......

I have often fancied building a 'stealth camper' mayself. Think of the advantages, You can camp in where there are 'no sleeping in vehicles' signs, in town centres without drunks banging on the sides at 2am.


----------



## northstar (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi all,

we drive a merc 308 lwb home conversion, mostly due to the price of factory built vehicles, but largely due to the quality and workmanship or lack of it in the same said factory conversions....I'm not running down all factory conversions as I've not seen inside many upper end models such as Hymer etc. but the few i've been in would'nt stand up to the constant use we give ours. Thats not saying that all home builds are up to the job either of course!! As usual there are horses for courses, and financial constraints play a huge part in all this.

Best Regards,


----------



## pidj (Aug 17, 2006)

we have a 75 bay vw


----------



## atchisong (Aug 18, 2006)

*1990 VW LT 2.8D home made camperization*

by the way that well worn, but so far reliable camper is for Sale, at a very attractive price , provided we retain use until the morning of our departure 21 Sep from Schiphol..to home  in Canada. It is registered in Netherlands and technically checked til April 2007.. What's a very attractive price.?. try £1700 if done at our convenience, add £100 per day and alternative transport if done at your convenience.


----------



## Pickup Camper (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi,

we drive a Mitsubishi L200 with Nordstar Demountable. Main reasons for the combination: didn't fancy pulling caravan (rather overtake them), didn't fancy using Motorhome on school run, couldn't fit into VW Trident size van and finally couldn't afford three cars  

First saw one in 2001 at Bath & West show, I think it was an Apollo but the built quality wasn't that good. Researched and searched and decided on the Swedish built Nordstar. 

The only problem is the limited weight we can carry. I'm not sure what Motorhomes can carry but we are easily running on the limit all the time.


----------



## Stormy (Aug 18, 2006)

We have a Bedford CF Wadham Stringer series IX Ambulance built in 1978 for a chemical works for the sum of £8,000 (a lot in those days and to have the same vehicle built today would probably be 10 times and more than this amount)... She remained in service there until early last year when I bought her from Ebay, from someone who had bought her to sell from her original place of service.  

We have all the history form the day the management committee agreed to approve the credit needed to pay for her.   She came to us fully kited out as an ambulance with the stretchers etc...  and had been serviced every 6 months because of being in service.   So she came to us in pristine condition for a bargain of £1300 

She is such a beauty and very reliable... we are in the middle of converting her at the mo... pine paneling her throughout and putting lots of wooden cupboards and storage etc in.

She is my 4th live in vehicle since 1988 ...and my third ambulance ...and my second Bedford CF .... I have a thing for ambulances hehehe must be something to do with the fact I was part of the New Age Traveller movement and free festies in the 1980's and 90's :0)  I have travelled the length and breadth of this country in live-in vehicles since 1988, and mainly wild camped because it so much nicer than campsites but have always respected the places I have stayed, and not left anything behind in relation to rubbish etc on my travels :0) 

Anyway, there is a photos of her in the photo gallery bit :0)

Love and light
Xxxx Stormy xxxX


----------



## virgil (Aug 18, 2006)

*Tools...*



			
				Stormy said:
			
		

> We have a Bedford CF Wadham Stringer series IX Ambulance built in 1978 for a chemical works for the sum of £8,000 (a lot in those days and to have the same vehicle built today would probably be 10 times and more than this amount)... She remained in service there until early last year when I bought her from Ebay, from someone who had bought her to sell from her original place of service.
> 
> We have all the history form the day the management committee agreed to approve the credit needed to pay for her.   She came to us fully kited out as an ambulance with the stretchers etc...  and had been serviced every 6 months because of being in service.   So she came to us in pristine condition for a bargain of £1300
> 
> ...


I had a snigger when I saw the tools used to strip the interior... Hammer, screwdriver and a can of WD40! ... What else could you possibly need ;¬)


----------



## Stormy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well we hid the chain saw, the demolishion ball and the child labour <grin>


----------



## piotrpixs (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi all
mines a vw t4 high top. Not really the right size van for me, would like something bigger but just can't afford to change at the moment but am going to make the most of it and get out there wild camping.
Anyone got any ideas on making the best use of space in a t4 ?
ie: I've seen a small rear end tent that fits on the bay window t2 vans, anyone know if you can get them for the t4 ?
Also would it be possible to rig up a shower that attaches to the side of the van I've heard they use these short of showers on boats !!
I know you can get awnings to fit on the side, but would they just attrach attention to me if I'm wild camping ?

www.piotrpixs.com


----------



## rejectfromtheSBMCC (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi all, mine is a self build transit conversion, 2000  year SWB MR smiley 2.5Di Transit, hopefully i will get an Iveco to start converting soon.  Theres a bllody good club for self builders of all types if you are interested, its called the Self Build Motorcaravan club, ran by a good bunch of enthuisiatic amatuers who will help anyone.

Try www.sbmcc.co.uk


----------



## KevinB (Aug 27, 2006)

Started off by camping at Motorcycle Rallies in the 70's continued camping for many years.  Following a long break and the usual package holidays, I longed to convert a Merc 316 LWB and take to the roads once again.  However poor health put a stop to that.  So upon being made redundant in July 06, I cashed in the pension and bought a 2nd hand 2003 Peugot 2.0Hdi Autosleeper Symbol.  I'm particulary drawn to Wild Camping because of our interest in Birdwatching/ Wildlife and photography as we like to get off the beaten track a lot.


----------



## Bongomaniac (Aug 29, 2006)

Cor blimey haven'y you got biguns? It's not the size that counts!

We drive in a Ford Freda, most commonly known as a Bongo which is fine for the over night wild camping but we need a base for the awning.

Simular to this one


----------



## virgil (Aug 29, 2006)

*Size matters?*



			
				Bongomaniac said:
			
		

> Cor blimey haven'y you got biguns? It's not the size that counts!
> 
> We drive in a Ford Freda, most commonly known as a Bongo which is fine for the over night wild camping but we need a base for the awning.
> 
> Simular to this one



I agree that size "shouldn't" matter but with three littlens 10 and under, water porters, Kipor genny, 4 bicycles and 1 tagalong, awning sides, bbq, beer, wine, fresh drinking bottles etc etc, oh and the missus, I'm afraid it does in my case!


----------



## HappyHippy (Aug 30, 2006)

Deleted by auther.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 9, 2007)

pidj said:
			
		

> we have a 75 bay vw


how yi do ,volksie


----------



## scooter (Mar 10, 2007)

*Betsy van*

Hi all what i drive is a Ford Transit ex Bt feild van converted by myself into a camper,plan was for to maximise the room in the back.
the dasboard is one big solar panel so i have to park the van facing south if its sunny,self fit panels are not as exspensive as you may think ,my 28watt panel was £40 new from ebay compared to £240 from rip off van mag ads
which i can talk about again.
my sat system is not for sky tv but picks up any provider so if a hill is in the way i can turn the dish say to the west for hispisat Spain all ch's have english sub audio no problems for latest movies as the Humax 5400z can pirate any system except sky which would be illegal in this country but the others are not from here and vice versa.
I live in Kilmarnock never ever like going to sites prefer to wild camp
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u240/scooterman_2007/VAN3.jpg


----------



## Nosha (Mar 10, 2007)

*Latest RV*

We started off with a little 12ft caravan, then an Autosleeper Talisman on a 2.0ltr D Peugeot, then a Winnebago Brave - you name it - it had it!... but where the hell do you park it in town? And difficult to do a sneeky wild 'un in. Then had a folding trailer tent - BIG mistake! Then an Avondale 18ft caravan and a Bongo... and now a Chausson Welcome 70 low profile on a Fiat 2.8jdi. This is the best compromise we could find, fixed double bed, shower and seats four or five round the table for lunch, and economical enough to use as every day transport in the winter! (Too much of a wooz to get wet on the Triumph!). Somewhere in between all this we bought a boat and thought carrying a tent would be a great idea to extend our days out into weekends... even BIGGER mistake than the Conway... I thought camping was the best part of being in the scouts... but then EVERYTHING is new and great when you're ten yrs old - I'm sure the ground was softer in the good ol' days! Bloody global warming must have hardened it up a bit!!!


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 10, 2007)

scooter said:
			
		

> Hi all what i drive is a Ford Transit ex Bt feild van converted by myself into a camper,plan was for to maximise the room in the back.
> the dasboard is one big solar panel so i have to park the van facing south if its sunny,self fit panels are not as exspensive as you may think ,my 28watt panel was £40 new from ebay compared to £240 from rip off van mag ads
> which i can talk about again.
> my sat system is not for sky tv but picks up any provider so if a hill is in the way i can turn the dish say to the west for hispisat Spain all ch's have english sub audio no problems for latest movies as the Humax 5400z can pirate any system except sky which would be illegal in this country but the others are not from here and vice versa.
> ...


 hello there,  scooter


----------



## walkers (Mar 11, 2007)

we have a 1988 swift capri our first, enjoying it lots so no doubt it won't be our last


----------



## Bullet (Mar 11, 2007)

*Small but cosy*

Mazda Bongo.....Black with mirror glass and elevating roof. Sleep inside in the cold and up top in the summer....great fun and doesnt look too much like a camper with the roof down. Never get bothered. J


----------



## guest (Mar 11, 2007)

we drive a 2001 mclouis 261 on fiat ducato,our 1st motorhome,we love her


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 11, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> we drive a 2001 mclouis 261 on fiat ducato,our 1st motorhome,we love her


vw t25 syncro.. the dogs bollocks


----------



## guest (Mar 11, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> vw t25 syncro.. the dogs bollocks


wicked hilly  i love vw


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 11, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> wicked hilly  i love vw


  cheers sam , so do i


----------



## Trevor (Mar 12, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> cheers sam , so do i


Renault Traffic


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> Renault Traffic


 trevor, my old mate .ur a hard man to find


----------



## monkeynut (Mar 12, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> vw t25 syncro.. the dogs bollocks


I bet  you  wish you had  my TDI  lump in  it


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

monkeynut said:
			
		

> I bet  you  wish you had  my TDI  lump in  it


 naw mate , u just push like f---c haa haa


----------



## scooter (Mar 13, 2007)

*A Ok Mate*



			
				hillwalker said:
			
		

> hello there,  scooter


How you doin bud,got the new bumper on,was a bit of work ,had a bit of rust on back valance ,wire brush on black and decker ,then fibre glassed the full thing ,no probs for the mot ,just got to service the engine pull up the back brakes and we are ready to roll ,and the birds too, I see Sparky is getting 500 views a day on youtube
see ya buddy


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 13, 2007)

Horney said:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> Newbie here and here is my van. A 1988 VW T25 Panel van.
> 
> ...


 nice van, nick what kind of wheels are on ur van


----------



## virgil (Mar 13, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> nice van, nick what kind of wheels are on ur van



Are you after wheels Hilly?


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 13, 2007)

sagart said:
			
		

> AutoSleepers Topaz.....in the back garden


  beutifull view of blaven, great pict mate.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 13, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Are you after wheels Hilly?


 aye mate, a nice set of alloys


----------



## virgil (Mar 13, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> aye mate, a nice set of alloys




What for/fitment?


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 13, 2007)

scooter said:
			
		

> How you doin bud,got the new bumper on,was a bit of work ,had a bit of rust on back valance ,wire brush on black and decker ,then fibre glassed the full thing ,no probs for the mot ,just got to service the engine pull up the back brakes and we are ready to roll ,and the birds too, I see Sparky is getting 500 views a day on youtube
> see ya buddy


 gees a shout when ur gone away mate . cheers bud


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 13, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> What for/fitment?


yeh mate , the one's on that paneld van look nice, but any would do


----------



## virgil (Mar 13, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> yeh mate , the one's on that paneld van look nice, but any would do



VW? 4 or 5 stud?


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 13, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> VW? 4 or 5 stud?


 five stud , mate


----------



## guest (Mar 13, 2007)

*our 1st motorhome*


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 13, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Very nice Sam. It's ur baby


 nice van. sam the hatssssssss


----------



## guest (Mar 13, 2007)

yes my baby,i love her soooo much,i can never imagine not having a motorhome ...............OMG imagaine that    he he 
i will take care off her.......till we win the lotto he he


----------



## guest (Mar 13, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> nice van. sam the hatssssssss


thanks hill the hilllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyy he he


----------



## virgil (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks luvverly!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Mine is a 1992 Hymer S700 (Bought in Germany)*

I started by sleeping in the back if my 1960 Ford Consul Farnham estate and moved on later to Volvo 240 estates with a CARANEX later used a Vauxhall Astra Estate but this had too short a back end for comfort.

I have caravanned since 1975 and bought a Bedford CF Autosleeper.  This went up in flames one February evening after being parked from November (Fault in stearing column wiring) so I went back to a tail wagger.

I intend going full time this year so I spent a year researching and decided on a Hymer S700 Bar version with fixed end bedroom.  Looked at UK dealers and only saw one that was good enough but lost it by not being able to finance it soon enough.  I saw Hiedi on eBay and bought her in Dortmund.  Saved £6000 on UK dealer price including travel and other costs getting her UK ready.


----------



## guest (Mar 14, 2007)

John Thompson said:
			
		

> I started by sleeping in the back if my 1960 Ford Consul Farnham estate and moved on later to Volvo 240 estates with a CARANEX later used a Vauxhall Astra Estate but this had too short a back end for comfort.
> 
> I have caravanned since 1975 and bought a Bedford CF Autosleeper.  This went up in flames one February evening after being parked from November (Fault in stearing column wiring) so I went back to a tail wagger.
> 
> I intend going full time this year so I spent a year researching and decided on a Hymer S700 Bar version with fixed end bedroom.  Looked at UK dealers and only saw one that was good enough but lost it by not being able to finance it soon enough.  I saw Hiedi on eBay and bought her in Dortmund.  Saved £6000 on UK dealer price including travel and other costs getting her UK ready.


our friend has a hymer quite similar to yours,he got us into motorhoming and we've never looked back,very nice motor


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 14, 2007)

I was meant to take delivery of my yank tank Monday but sale has fallen through so looking at another one on Saturday or Sunday. Day still to be arranged. Will post pictures after I get this one and not before, just in case.


----------



## virgil (Mar 14, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> I was meant to take delivery of my yank tank Monday but sale has fallen through so looking at another one on Saturday or Sunday. Day still to be arranged. Will post pictures after I get this one and not before, just in case.




The anticipation will just make things much sweeter in the long run!


----------



## guest (Mar 14, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> I was meant to take delivery of my yank tank Monday but sale has fallen through so looking at another one on Saturday or Sunday. Day still to be arranged. Will post pictures after I get this one and not before, just in case.


oh billy thats bad luck mate...good luck finding another...its fate,it was meant to happen as another 1 better is waiting for you somewhere .....


----------

